# Vamos compartilhar arcaísmos?



## Alandria

Que tal compartilharmos expressões que já foram usadas num país, mas não são mais usadas no outro e vice-versa? Assim facilitaria a conhecimento das diversas variantes. Em cima fica a arcaica e embaixo fica a atual.

No estrangeiro (Portugal)
No exterior (Brasil)

Cadarço (Brasil)
Atacador (Portugal)


----------



## Denis555

Candeeiro (Portugal)
Abajur (Brasil)

Rapariga (Portugal)
Garota (Brasil)


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis, mas a diferença candeeiro/abajur é por causa da nossa adoção do termo francês para os, digamos, candeeiros de lâmpadas elétricas. Candeeiro ainda se usa e é o mesmo que lampião, lamparina, só que maior e geralmente de pendurar.

Valem arcaísmos usados regionalmente dentro do país ou só aqueles em relação aos termos usados em Portugal, Alandria?


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Cadarço (Brasil)
> Atacador (*Centro/Sul* de Portugal )


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não tenho muita familiaridade com o que é atual no português de Portugal, mas aqui estão alguns arcaísmos ainda comuns em Minas Gerais, quase sempre nas áreas rurais mais isoladas e entre pessoas iletradas:

- a prefixação com _a-_ de alguns verbos: alevantar, alumiar (iluminar), avoar, alembrar, ajuntar, arrepetir, etc.
- o uso de _lá _sempre em posição anterior aos verbos _vir _e _ir_: lá ir, lá vou, lá vem, lá vinha...
- algumas expressões: de primeiro, de fasto (que a Vanda citou recentemente num thread)...
- algumas palavras: valença, apear (descer de veículo ou montaria), pousar (passar a noite), saudar (cumprimentar), riba (cima), deveras, banda (lado), topar (encontrar/deparar-se com), labuta/lida (trabalho), toada (ritmo, velocidade), temeridade (embora ainda atual, já pouco comum no Brasil na língua falada), pelejar (lutar, esforçar-se), traficâncias (negócios, comércio), cambota (rasteira [s.]), prosa (conversa)....
- algumas palavras que eram usuais no passado e hoje passam por corruptelas: ansim (assim), antão (então), causo (caso)... não lembro outras agora.

Talvez algum dos portugueses pode dizer quais dessas ainda se usam e quais caíram em desuso em Portugal.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Denis, mas a diferença candeeiro/abajur é por causa da nossa adoção do termo francês para os, digamos, candeeiros de lâmpadas elétricas. Candeeiro ainda se usa e é o mesmo que lampião, lamparina, só que maior e geralmente de pendurar.
> 
> Valem arcaísmos usados regionalmente dentro do país ou só aqueles em relação aos termos usados em Portugal, Alandria?


 
Depois que MOC quebrou o mito que eu achava que era verdadeiro, pode sim. 



Obrigada, você quebrou mais um mito que eu achava ser verdadeiro.


----------



## andre luis

Alandria said:


> Que tal compartilharmos expressões que já foram usadas num país, mas não são mais usadas no outro e vice-versa? Assim facilitaria a conhecimento das diversas variantes. Em cima fica a arcaica e embaixo fica a atual.
> 
> No estrangeiro (Portugal)
> No exterior (Brasil)
> 
> Cadarço (Brasil)
> Atacador (Portugal)


Por que não fazer a comparação com o próprio país?
E cadarço é arcaico em Portugal ou no Brasil?


----------



## Macunaíma

*Açougue* no Brasil em lugar de *talho* em Portugal não seria um caso de arcaísmo preservado no português daqui?


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> - *a prefixação com a- de alguns verbos:* *alevantar, alumiar* (iluminar), *avoar, alembrar, ajuntar, arrepetir*, etc. (prefixação ainda presente na fala popular, sobretudo nos meios rurais; *alumiar*, ao contrário das outras, é forma correcta, apesar de pouco usada)
> - *o uso de lá sempre em posição anterior aos verbos vir e ir*: lá ir, lá vou, lá vem, lá vinha... (perfeitamente actual)
> - algumas expressões: de primeiro, de fasto (que a Vanda citou recentemente num thread)... (não reconheço nenhuma)
> - algumas palavras: *valença* (existe como nome de localidade), *apear *(descer de veículo ou montaria), *pousar *(passar a noite) (não nesse sentido específico, mas no de 'estar' (_'não costuma pousar por lá'_) e na fala informal ainda se usa), *saudar*(cumprimentar), *riba *(cima) (popular), *deveras, banda* (lado) (a _'outra banda'_, a parte da área metropolitana de Lisboa que fica na margem esquerda do Tejo; usa-se igualmente no plural: _'lá para aquelas bandas'_), *topar* (encontrar/deparar-se com), *labuta/lida* (trabalho), *toada* (ritmo, velocidade), *temeridade* (embora ainda atual, já pouco comum no Brasil na língua falada), *pelejar* (lutar, esforçar-se), *traficâncias *(negócios, comércio), cambota (rasteira [s.]),* prosa* (conversa) (na expressão _' dar dois dedos de prosa'_)....
> - algumas palavras que eram usuais no passado e hoje passam por corruptelas: ansim (assim), antão (então), causo (caso)... não lembro outras agora (creio que são mesmo corruptelas).
> 
> Talvez algum dos portugueses pode dizer quais dessas ainda se usam e quais caíram em desuso em Portugal.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Valença*: serventia, utilidade.

Quanto a *ansim*, *antão* e *causo* serem corruptelas, essas palavras aparecem escritas assim em vários documentos antigos em português.

*De primeiro*: antigamente, no início.
*De fasto*: movimento de quem se afasta movendo-se de costas.

P.S.: em algum outro lugar ainda é comum dizer *trás-anteontem*? Em Minas ainda é _muito_ comum e isso me soa meio arcaico...


----------



## Denis555

Macunaíma said:


> *Açougue* no Brasil em lugar de *talho* em Portugal não seria um caso de arcaísmo preservado no português daqui?


 
Açougue é bem antiguinho:
Ciberdúvidas


----------



## Vanda

O problema é que não sei muito dos desusos em Portugal, apenas me lembro de alguns que nossos foreros mencionam aqui. A maioria dos que me lembro estão registradas por Machado ou Alencar e outros autores do século 19. 
Um que me lembro e não sei como está em Portugal é tisana.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Um que me lembro e não sei como está em Portugal é tisana.


 
Vivo e de boa saúde, ainda que um tanto entrado em anos e talvez por isso, quem sabe, a caminho do esquecimento.


----------



## Benvindo

Para estruturar um pouco a informação, eu sugiro que façamos uma base de dados, listando as variedades do português nas colunas, e nas linhas as expressões que se supõem arcaicas nesta ou naquela variedade da língua (com uma breve explicação do significado para entendimento geral). Para cada expressão, os falantes de cada variedade de português marcariam com um x se a expressão pertence à sua fala regional, informando também o respectivo "status", como por exemplo, frequente, infrequente, gíria, chulo, literário, etc. Não tenho muito conteúdo para incluir, mas posso preparar a planilha se de acordo e fazer o seu carregamento para o forum.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Cadarço (Brasil)
> Atacador (Portugal)



No Alentejo e Algarve usa-se _*cordão*_*/cordões*. No entanto, *atacador* tem vindo a ganhar terreno, talvez por ser a palavra difundida pelos _media_.


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> No Alentejo e Algarve usa-se _*cordão*_*/cordões*. No entanto, *atacador* tem vindo a ganhar terreno, talvez por ser a palavra difundida pelos _media_.



O Alentugano veio-me confirmar o que eu já achava no que toca a essa palavra.

Cordão/Cordões é afinal usado em todo o Portugal, sendo atacador a palavra de Lisboa e arredores (embora possa já ser utilizada noutras regiões por difusão dos média.

Não quis arriscar porque apesar de ter certeza de já ter ouvido um alentejano usar "cordões" podia ter sido coincidência.


Alandria, de que mito fala? Eu também não uso cadarço, simplesmente tampouco uso atacador.


----------



## Vanda

Eu me pergunto se alguém ainda usa "saracotear".


----------



## moura

Há uma palavra que está a cair em desuso, porque se lhe atribui um significado diferente. 

Bicha, a série de pessoas ou carros em espera, agora é substituída por "fila". Isto, porque se associa "bicha" a homosexual, que julgo ser o seu sentido no Brasil. 
Ainda me soa estranho dizer fila, porque cresci a dizer bicha, mas os tempos mudam e algumas palavras também...


----------



## Macunaíma

Na região de vocês os médicos ainda *aviam* receitas e ainda se diz *aluir *alguma coisa do lugar?

Vanda, eu ouvi uma vez o dito gaúcho _"saracotear mais do que bolacha em boca de velha"_  Achei muito engraçado.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> O Alentugano veio-me confirmar o que eu já achava no que toca a essa palavra.
> 
> Cordão/Cordões é afinal usado em todo o Portugal, sendo atacador a palavra de Lisboa e arredores (embora possa já ser utilizada noutras regiões por difusão dos média.
> 
> Não quis arriscar porque apesar de ter certeza de já ter ouvido um alentejano usar "cordões" podia ter sido coincidência.
> 
> 
> Alandria, de que mito fala? Eu também não uso cadarço, simplesmente tampouco uso atacador.


 
O mito de que só se usa atacador em Portugal, tal como eu vejo nessas inúmeras listinhas de diferenças entre o português brasileiro e o europeu.


----------



## Carfer

Pergunta de Vanda: 'Saracotear' sim, creio que ainda usamos.
Pergunta de Macunaíma: 'Aviar uma receita', 'aviar um freguês', 'aviar um recado', também. Creio, porém, que há uma precisão a fazer: aqui os médicos 'passam' receitas, que depois 'aviamos' na farmácia, ou o farmacêutico nos 'avia' a nós.
'Aluir' também se usa quando há, por exemplo, um desabamento, uma derrocada. Não sei se é este o mesmo sentido a que Macunaíma se refere.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> O mito de que só se usa atacador em Portugal, tal como eu vejo nessas inúmeras listinhas de diferenças entre o português brasileiro e o europeu.


 
Essas listas devem sempre ser vistas com algum grau de desconfiança. Eu já cheguei a ver algumas palavras que supostamente se usam em Portugal, que eu nunca ouvi em parte nenhuma.



Carfer said:


> Pergunta de Vanda: 'Saracotear' sim, creio que ainda usamos.
> Pergunta de Macunaíma: 'Aviar uma receita', 'aviar um freguês', 'aviar um recado', também. Creio, porém, que há uma precisão a fazer: aqui os médicos 'passam' receitas, que depois 'aviamos' na farmácia, ou o farmacêutico nos 'avia' a nós.
> 'Aluir' também se usa quando há, por exemplo, um desabamento, uma derrocada. Não sei se é este o mesmo sentido a que Macunaíma se refere.


 

Não são palavras muito comuns no entanto, pois não? Tirando talvez aviar, mas mais no sentido de aviar o freguês.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Não são palavras muito comuns no entanto, pois não? Tirando talvez aviar, mas mais no sentido de aviar o freguês.


 
Não são, de facto, se bem que me parece que ainda estão longe de poderem ser dadas por desaparecidas.

Tenho a impressão de que há vinte ou trinta anos se usavam mais e é possível que a idade induza alguma distorção na minha percepção do respectivo uso. Julgo que '_aluimento_ de terras' (o substantivo, não o verbo) ainda é de uso muito comum. Quanto a 'aviar' é possível que esteja sobretudo ligada às camadas etárias mais idosas. 'Saracotear-se' nunca terá, talvez, sido palavra muito difundida, mas não me apercebo de grandes diferenças no uso.


----------

